# The BF Plume Veil Thread



## DoC

Sorry to Jack thread. Just a question. Has anyone tried the plum veil on the reo? Modded for bottom feeding? And what was the result

Sent from my DeLorean


----------



## Yiannaki

DoC said:


> Sorry to Jack thread. Just a question. Has anyone tried the plum veil on the reo? Modded for bottom feeding? And what was the result
> 
> Sent from my DeLorean


 
Not that i know of. 

I know @Alex has a plumeveil but i dont think he's modded it to bf

@Andre has one that was converted to bf by Vapeclub but has not had a chance to try it out yet.

I'm collecting mine on Saturday so i can let you know by then only.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DoC said:


> Sorry to Jack thread. Just a question. Has anyone tried the plum veil on the reo? Modded for bottom feeding? And what was the result


 
Will tell you tomorrow or the next day when mine arrives @DoC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> Will tell you tomorrow or the next day when mine arrives @DoC


 
It won't be tomorrow... gonna be fishing!


----------



## DoC

I just ordered mine as well hence I'm asking... But thank you for the response. 

Sent from my DeLorean

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Not that i know of.
> 
> I know @Alex has a plumeveil but i dont think he's modded it to bf
> 
> @Andre has one that was converted to bf by Vapeclub but has not had a chance to try it out yet.
> 
> I'm collecting mine on Saturday so i can let you know by then only.


 
We did mod mine on Saturday, it works great on the Reo.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> We did mod mine on Saturday, it works great on the Reo.


 
Awesome news  

Looking forward to getting mine this weekend!


----------



## Paulie

Alex said:


> We did mod mine on Saturday, it works great on the Reo.


 
Mine is being used in the cloud blowing contest lol 

but i defiantly want to do mine after


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gonna move the discussion out of the Cyclone thread to here when I work out how to do that!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Worked it out! This is now a place to discuss the BF Plume Veil!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Thanks @Rob Fisher 

Looking forward to hearing your views on it!


----------



## DoC

ok so dual micro coil 28 g kanthal a1 around 2mm ID... 0.8ohm build on bf plumeveille courtesy of Jakes sa... 

Sent from my DeLorean

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

DoC said:


> ok so dual micro coil 28 g kanthal a1 around 2mm ID... 0.8ohm build on bf plumeveille courtesy of Jakes sa...


 
And? How's the vape?


----------



## DoC

Warm vape. Awesome Vapor and the flavour is just awesome.... Rayon used courtesy of Rob Fisher...

Sent from my DeLorean

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoC

Sent from my DeLorean

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

DoC said:


> View attachment 10448
> 
> 
> Sent from my DeLorean


That is a cloud and a half! Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I sat down this morning and built my very first dual coil on my shiny new BF Plume Veil and it came out at 0,6Ω. 2 x Micro coils 9 wraps of 28g. Wicked it with Rayon and mounted it on Avril... Woah! Way too intense for me! I will try again another day and try a few more wraps...

Lesson learnt on this build was now that I have ceramic tweezers one has to be really gentle when squeezing the red hot coil otherwise it simply parts ways with the legs. I did that twice. 

Having an issue upload pics... will edit it a bit later when the issue has been resolved.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike

I've done that one too many times as well Rob  Got it quite figured out now though - just gotta find that heat sweet spot


----------



## DoC

Looking forward to seeing your builds Rob. I haven't been able to go low ohms on the plumeveille yet... Wat too intense. 

Sent from my DeLorean

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoC

Please let me know if and when the sweet spot is found... This rda looks like it has mad potential if done right. 

Sent from my DeLorean


----------



## kevkev

DoC said:


> View attachment 10446
> ok so dual micro coil 28 g kanthal a1 around 2mm ID... 0.8ohm build on bf plumeveille courtesy of Jakes sa...
> 
> Sent from my DeLorean


 
Looks Awesome @DoC 

Would you be able to post a pic of the PlumeVeil atop the REO? I would like to see what it looks like. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoC

Sent from my DeLorean


----------



## DoC

That's on top of the mini.. Didn't take one of her on top of the lp grand... She needs to be 3mm less in diameter to sit perfectly I think @kevkev 

Sent from my DeLorean


----------



## kevkev

DoC said:


> That's on top of the mini.. Didn't take one of her on top of the lp grand... She needs to be 3mm less in diameter to sit perfectly I think @kevkev
> 
> Sent from my DeLorean


 
Thanks, yes quite a bit of overhang, but look nice IMO. Also very close to the button on the Mini.


----------



## DoC

kevkev said:


> Thanks, yes quite a bit of overhang, but look nice IMO. Also very close to the button on the Mini.


Yes definitely very close on the Mini. Better on the grand though. 

Sent from my DeLorean


----------



## Rob Fisher

DoC said:


> Please let me know if and when the sweet spot is found... This rda looks like it has mad potential if done right.


 
Will do.


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoC

Looks awesome @Rob Fisher

Sent from my DeLorean


----------



## DoC

I see u put less wick than I do. I knoe wicking can make or break a build. Maybe I'm doing something wrong. Eager to learn how to wick this rda. 

Sent from my DeLorean


----------



## kevkev

Wow that is pretty. I love that drip tip.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DoC said:


> I see u put less wick than I do. I knoe wicking can make or break a build. Maybe I'm doing something wrong. Eager to learn how to wick this rda.


 
I'm not sure if this is the right amount of wick for the Plume Veil but I'm used to the RM2 and Cyclone which uses a lot less wick than conventional RBA's like the Russian's and Kayfuns.


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


>


 

The Plumeveil looks awesome on the grand!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Lesson learnt on this build was now that I have ceramic tweezers one has to be really gentle when squeezing the red hot coil otherwise it simply parts ways with the legs. I did that twice.


That is why I never squeeze my coils whilst firing - I use the snooker que method after coil install. Before install I put my coil in the ceramic tweezers and torch it whilst applying pressure on the tweezers. Hold the pressure whilst the coil is cooling down for about 10 secs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> That is why I never squeeze my coils whilst firing - I use the snooker que method after coil install. Before install I put my coil in the ceramic tweezers and torch it whilst applying pressure on the tweezers. Hold the pressure whilst the coil is cooling down for about 10 secs.


 
Bingo... will do! Thanks @Andre!


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> That is why I never squeeze my coils whilst firing - I use the snooker que method after coil install. Before install I put my coil in the ceramic tweezers and torch it whilst applying pressure on the tweezers. Hold the pressure whilst the coil is cooling down for about 10 secs.


 
Fortunately I don't have this problem, seeing as I'm not lucky enough to even own these fancy tweezers. I still have the problem of over torquing those screw heads though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Fortunately I don't have this problem, seeing as I'm not lucky enough to even own these fancy tweezers. I still have the problem of over torquing those screw heads though.


Lol, I did it the same way with my ss tweezers, just held it lower down and had to be more careful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


>


 
Hey Rob, next time you should try this on the plume.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> Hey Rob, next time you should try this on the plume.
> View attachment 10527


 
Oh my word that just makes so much more sense! What a GOOSE I am! Thanks @Alex!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh my word that just makes so much more sense! What a GOOSE I am! Thanks @Alex!
> 
> View attachment 10534


Yes, I bookmarked that pic for when I build mine eventually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> Hey Rob, next time you should try this on the plume.
> View attachment 10527



Well illustrated @Alex!
Love it


----------



## Al3x

I don't have a bf but I always build my coils like this on the plumeveil easier to coil and easier to wick just watch when tightening the second coil on the centre block as it tends to spin and that pulls the legs on one of the coils or pulls the coil too close to the centre block


----------



## Alex

Al3x said:


> I don't have a bf but I always build my coils like this on the plumeveil easier to coil and easier to wick just watch when tightening the second coil on the centre block as it tends to spin and that pulls the legs on one of the coils or pulls the coil too close to the centre block


 
The tobeco clone I have doesn't turn, have you tried holding the positive block in position and then tightening the 510 pin?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Al3x

Alex said:


> The tobeco clone I have doesn't turn, have you tried holding the positive block in position and then tightening the 510 pin?


tried that but only temp fix as it just does not stay tight, no matter what i try, but learnt to live with it so it's cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Lol for a second I thought the coils @Alex drew were actual coils. And I thought to myself "what a weird coil". only upon close inspection did I figure out it was a drawing  it could be the fact that I've been at work since 7 and only got home now 

Super idea @Alex. This will be the first build I try on the plume!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

So I finally had a chance to sit down and build on the plumeveil in proper lighting conditions 

Dual coil build. 26g, 1,4 ID, 9 wraps. 0.64 ohms.

I've got the afc wide open and doing lung hits with bobas bounty. I'm usually more fond of a tight draw with mouth to lung hits but I'm enjoying this!

Flavour seems decent, crisp and warm. Oh and the clouds are just epic!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev

Rob Fisher said:


> What a GOOSE I am! @Alex!


 
I note with some concern this new saying of yours Mr. Fisher... *smh*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Yiannaki said:


> So I finally had a chance to sit down and build on the plumeveil in proper lighting conditions
> 
> Dual coil build. 26g, 1,4 ID, 9 wraps. 0.64 ohms.
> 
> I've got the afc wide open and doing lung hits with bobas bounty. I'm usually more fond of a tight draw with mouth to lung hits but I'm enjoying this!
> 
> Flavour seems decent, crisp and warm. Oh and the clouds are just epic!


 
lol...exactly the same build I have in my PV at the moment, hahaha (except the ID in mine is 2mm and using bamboo yarn). Great minds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

zadiac said:


> lol...exactly the same build I have in my PV at the moment, hahaha (except the ID in mine is 2mm and using bamboo yarn). Great minds


Awesome man. I can see why the pv is such a popular rda  now I just need to steal some of your special diy mix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> I note with some concern this new saying of yours Mr. Fisher... *smh*


 
So sorry Goose! It won't happen again! 

Well it might happen again but it will of course be a major oversight!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

Yiannaki said:


> Awesome man. I can see why the pv is such a popular rda  now I just need to steal some of your special diy mix


 
Haha...too late I'm afraid. Used it all up. Have to make a new batch soon. Had to start using my awesome juices that I bought at the meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

zadiac said:


> Haha...too late I'm afraid. Used it all up. Have to make a new batch soon. Had to start using my awesome juices that I bought at the meet



Just write the next recipe down so we can steal some from you


----------



## Yiannaki

So a strange thing happened yesterday. I had my rm2 on my grand all day yesterday and when i arrived home i felt like swapping it out for the PV. To my horror, the PV wouldnt screw in all the way  

I know some guys have had this problem with their reos, but what i dont understand is why was there no issue with it before last night? Why would it suddenly not fit?


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> So a strange thing happened yesterday. I had my rm2 on my grand all day yesterday and when i arrived home i felt like swapping it out for the PV. To my horror, the PV wouldnt screw in all the way
> 
> I know some guys have had this problem with their reos, but what i dont understand is why was there no issue with it before last night? Why would it suddenly not fit?


 
That's interesting, how far down can you screw it? or not at all?


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> That's interesting, how far down can you screw it? or not at all?


 
It goes halfway


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> It goes halfway


 
could you post a pic showing the threads on the plume?.


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> could you post a pic showing the threads on the plume?.


I will do @Alex . It's at home so I will only be able to do it this evening.

Will post the pics as soon as I can


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> I will do @Alex . It's at home so I will only be able to do it this evening.
> 
> Will post the pics as soon as I can


 
It sounds like an easy fix, just re-tap the Reo threads with @JakesSA special tool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My bottom fed Plume Veil and Magmas fit into my LP/SL REO no problem... but I just rigged up my new Atomic with a dual coil but it doesn't want to go into the REO... there is no way I'm gonna touch the REO... well not until I get my new SL's as back up!


----------



## Jimbo

Same here @Rob Fisher

So strange, the BF Atomic I got at the Vape meet fits onto the one Reo, but not on the other Reo?

And I got the Two LP Reo's on the same time, (Those you did the group buy for in June) so I presume it should have been from the same batch of Reos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimbo

Think that's what happened with the BF Magma as well, because I used it on the one Reo without any issues and when I changed it over to the other Reo I had the short where the Reo's spring collapsed.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jimbo said:


> Same here @Rob Fisher
> 
> So strange, the BF Atomic I got at the Vape meet fits onto the one Reo, but not on the other Reo?
> 
> And I got the Two LP Reo's on the same time, (Those you did the group buy for in June) so I presume it should have been from the same batch of Reos.


 
It was actually my first SL... I'll hang on till my new SL's arrive and then give them a bit of force... I have tried screwing them into everything else and no problem... just the REO doesn't like it.


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> My bottom fed Plume Veil and Magmas fit into my LP/SL REO no problem... but I just rigged up my new Atomic with a dual coil but it doesn't want to go into the REO... there is no way I'm gonna touch the REO... well not until I get my new SL's as back up!


 
What i find odd though is that the previous day it went on without issues and the next day it wouldnt. This is on the very same reo.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> What i find odd though is that the previous day it went on without issues and the next day it wouldnt. This is on the very same reo.


 
Boggler?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

According to Rob from Reosmods, he told me that the tolerances are very high on the 510 threading with the newer Reo's, which is why I had a problem with my newer Reo Grand, and not with my older mini which has a lower tolerance threading. It's an easy fix though if you have a bottoming tap




or simply just forcing the threads with atomizer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JakesSA

Bizarre that it would work one day and not the next @Yiannaki, could be the thread on the Plume Veil got damaged somehow. I'll take a look when you come get your atty in the current work queue?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

JakesSA said:


> Bizarre that it would work one day and not the next @Yiannaki, could be the thread on the Plume Veil got damaged somehow. I'll take a look when you come get your atty in the current work queue?


Thank you @JakesSA

I will most definitely bring it along with me next time I see u.

I'm sure that BF queue is fast growing longer and longer


----------



## ET

which is why i unfortunately discovered that even though modding the plume veil for bottom feeding is pretty easy, checking to see if it screws onto the reo properly first would have been a better idea 





but hey, at least it works

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape

So I got a brand new plume veil, haven't opened or tried it yet. Would it be worth looking at to get bf conversion done? 

If so, who does such work? I'm in Gauteng. 

Also, how does it compare to the trident, rm2 and Odin? 

Thanks chaps


----------



## Andre

Snape of Vape said:


> So I got a brand new plume veil, haven't opened or tried it yet. Would it be worth looking at to get bf conversion done?
> 
> If so, who does such work? I'm in Gauteng.
> 
> Also, how does it compare to the trident, rm2 and Odin?
> 
> Thanks chaps


I was not impressed with the bf plume veil. Much prefer the Odin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Snape of Vape said:


> So I got a brand new plume veil, haven't opened or tried it yet. Would it be worth looking at to get bf conversion done?
> 
> If so, who does such work? I'm in Gauteng.
> 
> Also, how does it compare to the trident, rm2 and Odin?
> 
> Thanks chaps



I have no experience with the Plume Veil, but @JakesSA (at Vape Club) does BF modding - not sure how much he charges for it since I've only ever purchased ones they had in stock which were already done


----------



## Yiannaki

Snape of Vape said:


> So I got a brand new plume veil, haven't opened or tried it yet. Would it be worth looking at to get bf conversion done?
> 
> If so, who does such work? I'm in Gauteng.
> 
> Also, how does it compare to the trident, rm2 and Odin?
> 
> Thanks chaps



Have to agreed with @Andre

I was not a huge fan of the bf plumeveil. 
The RM2 is better suited for mouth to lung vaping so can't really compare the two. 

But with regard to the Odin vs the Plumeveil. It's hands down the Odin. Still one of the best bf drippers to date.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Awesome! Thanks everyone, will rather sell it then


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Have to agreed with @Andre
> 
> I was not a huge fan of the bf plumeveil.
> The RM2 is better suited for mouth to lung vaping so can't really compare the two.
> 
> But with regard to the Odin vs the Plumeveil. It's hands down the Odin. Still one of the best bf drippers to date.



I agree about the plumeveil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

